# Picture of the day...



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

This was my favorite shot I got today...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

No kidding... LOL that shot is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very sweet. It would make a great calender pic or better yet a nice painting.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Here are a few more...


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

oh!!! as if i didn't already have goat fever!!! those are precious!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my...that first pic is awesome! Love it! :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow way cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that first pic needs to be entered into the NGE (national goat expo) photo contest!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

great shots. That white La Mancha looks like she is singing!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Love it!!! Sooo sweet!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Such adorable goats!!! Thanks for sharing!! :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol! love the pictures-those babies are sooo sweet. The one white goat-lol! She looks like she is laughing or singing as someone else said! Anyway it makes you smile


----------

